# 93010 & 93458 billed together



## coders_rock! (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone know the guidelines for reporting 93010 and 93458 together?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 24, 2012)

They have to be different sessions. I send copies of the EKG and Cath report showing only start and end times. I usually don't have a problem getting EKG paid as long as the times are different.


----------

